# 3 new pens with Robert Franklin blanks.



## Aces-High (Oct 12, 2019)

I turned these over the past couple of days.  Got these blanks at the Rocky Mountain Wood turners Symposium from Robert Franklin.  He is a "caster" in Denver and a super nice guy. #3 is a stabilized cottonwood burl


----------



## Dieseldoc (Oct 12, 2019)

Jason:
Very nice indead, like the colors and kit used.


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 12, 2019)

Agree, very nice!


----------



## Ironwood (Oct 12, 2019)

All are good, but I really like #3.


----------



## magpens (Oct 12, 2019)

All three are super-nice !!!

Well done, Jason !!!


----------



## leehljp (Oct 12, 2019)

He did a great job casting, and you brought the beauty out! Well done!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 12, 2019)

Those are beauties.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 12, 2019)

Each are beautiful!


----------



## Pollock29 (Oct 12, 2019)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## DrD (Oct 12, 2019)

Really nice.


----------



## tomtedesco (Oct 12, 2019)

I have used several of Robert's blanks with outstanding results.  He also does a great demo on casting for clubs.


----------



## mark james (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm with Brad, all three are awesome, but door #3 is super awesome.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Oct 12, 2019)

Quite Nice


----------



## LouCee (Oct 12, 2019)

They are all great looking pens! Your hardware finish choice to put that cottonwood burl on was a good one, it compliments it perfectly.


----------



## Carl Pepka (Oct 13, 2019)

All 3 are sweet but that first one is killer.


----------



## Bob F (Nov 6, 2019)

Awesome work Jason , they a look amazing , on IAP here i go by Bob Franklin instead of Robert , so sorry i didnt respond earlier as i didnt get a notification , anyhow top notch work Jason you certainly found the beauty we hid in those blanks and show cased it amazingly  !


----------

